# 2009 Opal



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone own a 2009 Opal? I planned to build one this year, but was told by my LBS that the forks had been resourced and subsequently not built to spec. As such, they were not shipping framesets. I opted for an Orca rather than wait, but i'd love to know of anyone else has had better luck and actually owns the 2009 Opal. I know, i've seen pictures from bike shows from floor models, but i've not seen one for sale yet...


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I checked today and Orbea has 09 Opal framsets in stock. Must be a new shipment, cuz they weren't there a week or 2 ago.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

It was a small issue with about 60 forks (and thus 60 frames) where the fork was about .75 mm under spec for the outer steerer diameter. They fixed it.

We had a guy that was using a Zipp 145 stem and under normal torque values and higher than normal, the damn thing would not stay put. You could crank it down to 8Nm and it would still slip.

No need to worry.


Starnut


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. Wasn't so much concerned, it was a perfect excuse to get an orca frame rather than wait on an Opal, but I haven't seen a real picture (other than the stock orbea shot) of the bike built up. Would love it someone would post one


----------



## toph17 (Oct 22, 2006)

i will hopefully be taking delivery of one in the next few weeks, and when i do, trust me there will be pics.


----------



## toph17 (Oct 22, 2006)

just counting down the days now... i ordered it today and will hopefully have it by next week. if anyones curious i got the blue one with rival.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I got home from a meeting just as the UPS truck was turning the corner. I stood there with my keys and he slowed down. "You order a TV?" 
"No..but I'm waiting for a bike."
"Oh that's what it is."
Sweeeet!
Just got it. It's in my stand getting built. Dura Ace 09. Reynolds Assault wheels. I'm super stoked. No ride report yet. I'll throw some pix up when I can.
Handlebars have a super bizzare bend. I'm going to replace them, so it may a little while. Heard bad things about the seatpost. So thats prob ending up on e-bay. Stem is a stem more or less. 
Very excited to ride the new DA.
I got to ride the Orca a lot last year. Very impressed with the ride, but underwhelmed by the durability. I like the fact the Opal was designed to be a bike you can crash and not break. The lifetime guarentee is pretty awesome. Hopefully others will take Orbea's lead and start making CF bikes that can take a hit. 40g is a small price to pay.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

zoikz said:


> I got to ride the Orca a lot last year. Very impressed with the ride, but underwhelmed by the durability.


I haven't heard about any durability issues with the Orca. What problems did you experience?

I know the Opal is very slightly heavier than the Orca, (I read 90 grams for a 51cm frame) but the extra weight is mostly due to the blend of M30S F1 high-modulus and T700 medium-modulus carbon fibers used for the Opal vs. the premium M40J carbon fiber that is used for the Orca frame. 

The new Opal looks fantastic, and since it shares the same geometry as the Orca I'm sure it rides awesome too. Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

well come on! stop torturing me here. I want pictures!  

seriously though, I'm dying to see what you all have done with the 2009 opal. as of now i think it only exists as a myth since i have yet to see a non-proteam 09 opal.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

> well come on! stop torturing me here. I want pictures!


 Agreed! We need pics!


----------



## toph17 (Oct 22, 2006)

pics will come when i get chance... i'm too busy with school and riding it. as far as the ride, its probably what you'd expect, very stiff, snappy, and very responsive. I have ridden an 08 orca before and from my limited seat time, i can say they ride quite similar. hopefully tomorrow i can find the time to post some pics of mine.


----------



## X'd Out (Feb 15, 2004)

*Here's Mine*

White 2009 Opal, 2009 Dura Ace


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. That's just gorgeous. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

That is one beautiful bike there X'd Out. Those Zipps match the frame and rest of the bike perfectly. Is this going to be a race bike?


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

X'd out that is awesome, my favourite colour option! Like J Squiggles said, the zipps match perfectly.


----------



## X'd Out (Feb 15, 2004)

*Rode it*

for the first time yesterday, did a 6hr ride. It rides extremely well and is very comfortable inspite of being one of the stiffer bikes I have ridden.

The bike weighs around 15lbs with the Zipps and a little less with the Ligero hand builts on it as pictured above.

Yes the plan is for this to be my race bike.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anyone heard of the forch still being on back order for the opal. I am waiting for my frame and got the forch issue story. Anyone has been waiting endlessly ? I have gone with an Opal but I will revert to an Orca to reduce the pain of waiting ! (thank god its raining here).


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

go Orca dude, you won't regret it. I love my bike, its light, fast, stiff and even with some fairly stiff reynolds wheels, it remains comfortable over the road. just don't keep the zeus bar, stem and post... the are trash.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

I know the Orca but I would rather get the Opal. If I knew what the real lead time is on those forks I would make a decision. Just hoping someone from an LBS local in the US has some info. 

My cockpit is all easton anyways but I would never consider zeus as trash... sure, it doesn't make your bike look pro but really, I don't think a zeus bar would ruin my race at any point.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Here's mine*

Dura Ace 7900, attack wheels. I dumped the original seat post, stem and bars. After the second ride the seat post failed. Bars were too wide, bend was a bit wacky. Didn't need to swap the stem, but the Pro Thor H. just looks super cool with the red and white. Not a lot of miles on it so my opinion is limited. Wish the derailleur cables had an adjuster on the down tube. Don't know why they opted out of it. Guess they wanted the groovy head badge. Pretty stiff, and comfortable. Seems like it had a bit of oversteer. Maybe it's something I need to get more used to. Kinda wish I opted for the Red kit. Upshifts are limited to 2 gears. Brakes while very solid have a very high spring tension. My general opinion on carbon frames is that they are much more tolerable with carbon wheels. Seem to really take the bite out of the ride, especially on long miles on chip and seal pavement. Reynolds fit the bill. Have a couple sets. I've had some issues with spoke breakage, and would probably go for something different if I was to do it over again. Nothing critical, but I did break one right on a finish line sprint which would have ticked me off if I actually had a real shot at the win.

Update- Got out on a 75 mile hill workout and a 40 mile sprint/interval session this week on the Opal. Excellent, excellent bike. Bottom bracket is just amazingly stiff. Felt like I was getting 10-20 extra watts out of it. Definately rides on the stiff side, but is not a problem. Honestly blows the doors off my Ridley.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

identifiler said:


> I know the Orca but I would rather get the Opal. If I knew what the real lead time is on those forks I would make a decision. Just hoping someone from an LBS local in the US has some info.
> 
> My cockpit is all easton anyways but I would never consider zeus as trash... sure, it doesn't make your bike look pro but really, I don't think a zeus bar would ruin my race at any point.


Fork issues have been resolved, LBS' should be able to start building bikes already. My roommate's was finished over a month ago after awaiting fork replacement.


----------



## PipinFan (Nov 6, 2006)

Zoist.....give us an idea $$$$$ for a bike built just like yours.
Thanks..


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

$0.
It was part of my contract. 
Retail for the Opal with 7900 kit, stock bars, bars, stem and Reynolds is around $5500. 
I think I paid around $250 for the bars, stem and post. The Pro stuff is pretty inexpensive and I went with all alum. 
Rock solid bike. Can take a punch. Not quite as stiff and light as the Orca. But trust me, the Orca is super fragile. I've done some downright scary stuff on the Opal and never had a hint of hesitation from it.


----------



## toph17 (Oct 22, 2006)

am i the only one that didnt get the white/red/black?


----------

